# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Genie Conversion

## John Craig

VisionWare has recently successfully converted a Genie system from Unix to VisionWare in Ontario. The data for Scheduler, Billing History and Ohip History were successfully imported. VisionWare costs $140 monthly taxes included. There are no upfront costs and the conversion is included. We only ask for a 3 year committment. 

http://www.visionware.ca/features.html

Thanks, John Craig
General Manager VisionWare

----------

